# Split Screen



## Nickair (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey ,
I was wondering if anyone could tell me the best way to use multiple video inputs with a split screen program. Is there a preferred program or device that is under 100 bucks? 

Basically if i was not clear above i want to input lets say 4 video feeds into my computer, and view them in a 4 way split screen, kinda like security cameras.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi 

A very warm and seasonal welcome to TSF :wave:

I am not sure about software but I would think that you need some sort of hardware that will accept multiple video inputs.

Radio Shack do a 4 video input card as:










Available a Radio shack at $98.99
click here for details

Try doing a search on Google or eBay for "quad monitor"

Cheers
Donald :wave:


----------

